# new to fishing



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

i'm going to start fishing this spring and summer and am interested in fishing for pike. my question is what kind of tackle wil get me started to catch the great northern pike?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd look into a mares cyrano 70cm or a mares sten 70. I understand they're going to take the requirement to be scuba certified for underwater spearfishing out of the north dakota regulations. yahooo!

for line fishing.. some kinda daredevil or a good sized silver rapala, with a steel leader.. .or not.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Good luck and welcome to the fold! I grew up fishing pike, they were always the "big deal" for me as a kid.

You will want at least a med-heavy rod and reel spooled with at least 14# Berkley Fireline. A selection of spoons on 30# leaders tied to the Fireline and larger jigs (1/4 oz. and up) and 4" twister tails tied direct to the Fireline will get you started. For pike, tackle is rarely a problemo...they'll eat just about everything you throw at them!

If you are anywhere near Devils Lake, ND start from shore in April, almost as soon as the ice comes off - fun, Fun, FUN!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Get a medium action spinning rod rigged with 8 or 10# mono or fireline. Some 12" wire leaders, then head to walmart and buy a handful of $1 spinnerbaits.
But most importantly sweet talk Bofinger into taking you to a little lake this spring, where you'll catch northerns on nearly every cast.. :wink: :beer:


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

i'll make sure to bat my eyes at him at the meeting tomorrow


----------

